# Moving from Vodafone to 3 or Meteor????



## Istabraq1 (14 May 2009)

Hi guys 
My contract with Vodafone is up next month. My phone was stolen a few months back and I have been using an old phone to keep me going until I get an upgrade. Apparently I'm not due an upgrade (its nearly 12 months since my last one, and my bills are approx €70 pm) and customer care can't tell me when I will be due one. I need a new phone and figured I might move to 3 mobile, they have some attractive deals.
Can anyone please offer me some advise re 3 mobile or meteor on coverage, service etc. 
Much appreciated


----------



## vandriver (15 May 2009)

I have been with three for years now and have no coverage issues.If you go out of 3s coverage you automatically roam onto (I think)Vodafone .My bills now hover around the €45 mark instead of €75 when with meteor and €100 with vodafone.Also skype comes free so you can make cheap calls overseas and to other skype users(even other skype enabled mobiles) and you can use half your minutes to make calls to uk.


----------

